# How Long Before...



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

I just bought a small (1 inch or so) Black Diamond. At least it was labeled that way. I wasn't looking for a piranha at the time, but couldn't pass him up because I never see them this small at my local shops.

Anyway, I currently have him in a 2.5 gal tank, and was wondering how long I have to get a new bigger tank before his growth is stunted?

And, how big should the tank be? He'll be the only one in there.

thx.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well thats a tiny tiny tank. i would honestly recommend you get him out of there asap regardless. you shouldnt even look at anything under a 30 gallon tank for even a temporary home. you can buy a 30 gallon tank with all the fixings for like $80. trust me...its well worth it.

so i guess what im saying is...being such a small tank its not even worth considering how long your piranha will be ok. in a 2 1/2 gallon tank hes already not. i definitely understand seeing something you have to have NOW...but if youre unprepared to provide a larger tank by say tomorrow, i think you might wanna reconsider owning him and revisit having the piranha when youre better prepared.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, at least a 30 gallon long, 40B, or a 55'er will suffice for at least a couple of years, possibly more with the proper care!...








...I'd love to see pics of this little guy!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

please dont take my response as negative boss. but its WELLLLLLL worth your money to invest in a 30+ gallon tank. for a rhomb it will be a suitable home for several years until he grows. trust me on that. a 2 1/2 gallon tank is too small for the water it holds in my opinion lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if you seriously have him in a 2.5 (what is it like one of those desktop tanks with no heater/filter?) you need to upgrade tommorow or just return the fish cause thats cruel man


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Trigga said:


> if you seriously have him in a 2.5 (what is it like one of those desktop tanks with no heater/filter?) you need to upgrade tommorow or just return the fish cause thats cruel man


It's got a heater and a filter and he can swim around plenty. As I said, he's only about an inch. I'll try and get some pics up soon.

I had 3 puffers in there for a couple months that were the same size. They seemed quite happy in it. Now they're in a 20 gal and are very happy/active. No damage done. The puffers might get an inch bigger so that tank should be good enough for them. Yes, a little bigger would be nice, but they seem to enjoy each others company, and the tank setup. I have a nice driftwood center piece along with lots of java moss strewn about it and all over the bottom of the tank. They really seem to like it, judging by how constantly active they are.

But I'll definitely be getting something much bigger soon for the pirahna. I know where it's going to go, just a matter of figuring out what I can manage to get up the stairs.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

just cause it can swim around in circles oesnt mean theres plenty of space, fish need fresh water to grow and 2.5 gallons is gonna get stagnant quick you gotta realize hes shitting,pissing and breathing in the same water..


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Trigga said:


> just cause it can swim around in circles oesnt mean theres plenty of space, fish need fresh water to grow and 2.5 gallons is gonna get stagnant quick you gotta realize hes shitting,pissing and breathing in the same water..


ya I know. I _*do *_change 25% of the water twice a week.

anyway, like I said from the outset, it's a temporary thing. Since no one has really answered my original question, I'm going to assume his growth is already being stunted.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ i think your question was answered a few times. tanks too small








not sure how else to say it


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Brickish said:


> just cause it can swim around in circles oesnt mean theres plenty of space, fish need fresh water to grow and 2.5 gallons is gonna get stagnant quick you gotta realize hes shitting,pissing and breathing in the same water..


ya I know. I _*do *_change 25% of the water twice a week.

anyway, like I said from the outset, it's a temporary thing. Since no one has really answered my original question, I'm going to assume his growth is already being stunted.
[/quote]

brickish,
Just upgrade the tank and everything will be fine, bro!..







..his growth hasn't been stunted just yet but you definitely should move him out of that 2.5 gallon ASAP!...


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

here's a pic. It's an old camera unfortunately, but it's something.

and those are bloodworms on the bottom. This was taken mid-feeding.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute little fella!...







....with a full belly!...


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Da said:


> Cute little fella!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think it's actually a Black Diamond?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

too early to tell but my diamond rhom Samson looked very similar at his age and size!...


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

Da said:


> too early to tell but my diamond rhom Samson looked very similar at his age and size!...


cool, thx.


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

A 10gal will do for a while (couple months), but a 40 breeder would be the better tank for the long run.

Also most 2.5gal tanks are tall tanks, so if thats the case upgrade ASAP.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cool rhomb 
he looks really nice. but too early to tell what strain he is.


----------



## Brickish (Mar 7, 2013)

ok thx for all the input everyone!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

anytime 
good luck with him you got a kick butt little serra right there


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you're welcome, brickish!...glad we could help out!...







...Like I told Marshall, that is what we are here for!...


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I would say go for a 50 gallon if you have the space for it. Your P will be happier and grow bigger!


----------

